# Can I change my Wireless NIC's MAC address?



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 1, 2010)

Can I change it? I was trying to use this certain MAC address changer application, but when I ipconfig, it still states the original MAC address...


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 1, 2010)

Try this tool
Used it many times for getting my Xbox 360 to access the internet in hotels.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 2, 2010)

yep, tried that software already.. but every time I ipconfig, it still states my original MAC address on the wireless nic.. so I guess it doesnt cut.. or maybe Im not understanding what mac spoofing is..


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 2, 2010)

You can never change the actual MAC address of a device.  Spoofing yeah, I guess you can pretend that the device has a different address to devices you try to connect it, but the physical and data link layers will always see its actual MAC address.  Or something like that


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 2, 2010)

K thanks man, I understand now.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 2, 2010)

but you can buy a belkin wireless repeater, which you can enter a custom MAC and connect to the router and then plug yourself in with an ethernet cable, and all devices show up as the entered MAC


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 2, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> You can never change the actual MAC address of a device.  Spoofing yeah, I guess you can pretend that the device has a different address to devices you try to connect it, but the physical and data link layers will always see its actual MAC address.  Or something like that



You can, if you can read/write the non-volatile-memory of the NIC and know at which offset the MAC is stored. Reading/Writing is easy enough, you need the technical documentation of the chip used on the device and the interface is usually outlined there since it is open information. Knowing where the address is stored, though, is much harder. You need access to documents which are usually internal to the company which designed the chip. If you can find those, then you can reprogram your MAC address to be whatever you like - permanently.


----------



## hat (Jan 2, 2010)

right-click properties on the card in your network connections. click on the configure button. Go to the advanced tab and find the option that says network address. Click the bullet next to Value and enter the address you want


----------

